# Firefox USE Flags -->wofür stehen? --> gelöst

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wofür stehen die USE Flags beim Firefox?

www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.11  USE="gnome iceweasel ipv6 java mozdevelop xinerama -bindist -debug -filepicker -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xprint"

gnome - mit Gnome unterstützung

iceweasel 

ipv6 Internetprotocol 6

java Java Unterstützung für die Webseiten ?

mozdevelop 

xinerama Mehrschirmbetrieb

bindist 

debug 

filepicker 

moznopango 

restrict-javascript 

xforms 

xprint

Danke für Eure Mühe!

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Tue Jan 29, 2008 9:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Siehe http://gentoo-portage.com/www-client/mozilla-firefox/USE#ptabs, da ist eigentlich alles erklärt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Siehe http://gentoo-portage.com/www-client/mozilla-firefox/USE#ptabs, da ist eigentlich alles erklärt.

 

Leider zu 90% das Übliche. Dass das Flag iceweasel iceweasel aktiviert, darauf komme ich auch ohne so eine Anleitung. Wenn da jetzt noch stehen würde, was iceweasel ist, dann wäre damit geholfen. Ok, ich kann danach googeln, aber ich fände es wirklich nett, wenn die USE-Flags direkt ausführlicher dokumentiert wären.

----------

## 69719

Sollte man doch wissen, is doch schließlich schon ne weile her.   :Laughing: 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79761

----------

## tost

Man kann das ganze auch ohne gentoo-portage.com rausfinden mithilfe von euse.

```
tost@gentoo ~ $ euse -i iceweasel

global use flags (searching: iceweasel)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: iceweasel)

************************************************************

[-    ] iceweasel (www-client/mozilla-firefox):

Enable iceweasel branding
```

Grüße

tost

----------

## schachti

 *tost wrote:*   

> Man kann das ganze auch ohne gentoo-portage.com rausfinden mithilfe von euse.

 

Ist aber bei weitem nicht so komfortabel.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Leider zu 90% das Übliche. Dass das Flag iceweasel iceweasel aktiviert, darauf komme ich auch ohne so eine Anleitung. Wenn da jetzt noch stehen würde, was iceweasel ist, dann wäre damit geholfen

 

Genau das ist der Punkt. Die derzeitige 'Beschreibung' der Useflags ist oft ziemlich sinnfrei (eben das angeführte 'foo' - 'activates foo support')

Es gab immer wieder mal halberzige Ansätze seitens einzelner Devs hier etwas zu bewegen. Nur Devs und dokumentieren ist meistens so eine Sache (genau wie bei Admins) - soll kein Vorwurf sein sondern lediglich eine Tatsache.

Wenn ich mal mit dem Zaunpfahl winken darf... diese Doku zu erstellen ist etwas das durchaus auch User auf die Beine stellen können.

Ein ausbaufähiger Ansatz z.B. hier: http://gentoo-wiki.com/USE_Flags_explained

----------

## 69719

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Nur Devs und dokumentieren ist meistens so eine Sache (genau wie bei Admins) - soll kein Vorwurf sein sondern lediglich eine Tatsache.

 

Kommt mir bekannt vor  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mal mit dem Zaunpfahl winken darf... diese Doku zu erstellen ist etwas das durchaus auch User auf die Beine stellen können.
> 
> Ein ausbaufähiger Ansatz z.B. hier: http://gentoo-wiki.com/USE_Flags_explained

 

Danke, kannte ich noch nicht, vor allem, weil da ja jeder dran mitarbeiten kann.

----------

## think4urs11

 *escor wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Nur Devs und dokumentieren ist meistens so eine Sache (genau wie bei Admins) - soll kein Vorwurf sein sondern lediglich eine Tatsache. Kommt mir bekannt vor 

 

Meinst du mir nicht? Genau das hab ich (als Admin) meinem Chef heut aufs Brot geschmiert das wir ja vielleicht gerne mal was dokumentieren würden - man gibt uns nur keine Zeit dazu (bzw. Ressourcen). Sobald etwas 'irgendwie' läuft stehen schon 3 neue Projekte auf der Matte   :Confused:   :Wink: 

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Danke, kannte ich noch nicht, vor allem, weil da ja jeder dran mitarbeiten kann.

 

Eben.

Eine erste gute Tat wäre z.B. das ganze ins Deutsche zu überführen aka http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/USE_Flags_erklaert  :Wink: 

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Ist aber bei weitem nicht so komfortabel.

 

Ja das stimmt schon.

Leider sind die Erklärungen wirklich dürftig, doch man kann sich die Informationen schnell beschaffen und sicherlich gerne an dem Gentoo-Wiki Artikel mitarbeiten...

Notfalls sucht man mal im Forum danach. Denke nicht das man dazu keine Erklärungen findet.

Grüße

----------

## Evildad

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meinst du mir nicht? Genau das hab ich (als Admin) meinem Chef heut aufs Brot geschmiert das wir ja vielleicht gerne mal was dokumentieren würden - man gibt uns nur keine Zeit dazu (bzw. Ressourcen). Sobald etwas 'irgendwie' läuft stehen schon 3 neue Projekte auf der Matte    

 

Ach wie sich die Arbeitgeber doch gleichen... Das kommt mir SEHR bekannt vor...

----------

